# Hotkey Markierung



## lifehunter (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich will bei einem Button erkenntlich machen das sein Hotkey "s" ist. das macht man ja normalerweise so das man den Buchstaben unterstreicht.
Wie ist das jetzt aber im Code möglich?

```
<input type="submit" accesskey="s" value="schicken">
```
Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert was mir eingefallen ist. <u> und auch das & was man in anderen Sprachen dafür benutzt. aber beides klappt nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das lösen kann?!


----------



## franz007 (28. Dezember 2005)

Ich verweise dich einfach auf die ergoogelte Lösung in einem anderen Forum:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/forum/gp/themaID-2/zeige-10749/thread

außerdem muss ich sagen dass ein acceskey beim submit-button zimlich unsinnig ist das er per return anwählbar ist und ein accesskey eher zur verwirrung als zur besseren Benutzbarkeit beitragen wird.


----------



## lifehunter (29. Dezember 2005)

jein....
man kann nur mit return arbeiten wenn man nurmale felder hat. Wenn man aber ein Textfeld (<textarea>) arbeitet bewirkt ein return nur das was es eigentlich auch machen soll: einen Zeilenumbruch.

Die Lösung die der Link angibt is mir mit JavaScript zu umständlich. Ich denke ich werde es also doch per Grafik Button machen müssen... ^^


----------



## franz007 (29. Dezember 2005)

Aber ich glaube dass die meisen Benutzer mit der "TAB-Taste" umgehen können.

Grafik ist natürlich eine einfache Lösung aber nicht gerade Benutzerfreundlich und barrierefrei.


----------



## lifehunter (29. Dezember 2005)

Was is daran Benutzerunfreundlich? Bei Flash Button könnte ich mir jetzt was unter Barrieren vorstellen, weil die bei manchen nicht angezeigt werden könnten, aber normalen Grafiken, was gibt es da für Probleme?


----------



## franz007 (29. Dezember 2005)

Bei Personen deren Sehkraft eingeschränkt oder gesört ist kommen Programmer zum einsatz die ihnen die Sachen vorlesen die sie nicht sehen können.

Aber eine Grafik kann man nicht vorlesen (auch kein flash) also nur den normalen Text.


----------



## lifehunter (30. Dezember 2005)

Okay daran hätte ich nun wirklcih net gedacht ^^
Aber ganz ehrlich gesagt denke ich nicht das bei mir auf die Community Leute mit sollch einer starken Sehschwäche kommen. Klar kann immer mal vorkommen, jedoch wird das so selten vorkommen das man mit fast reinen gewissen für diese besonderen Bereiche Grafikbutton nehmen.


----------



## franz007 (30. Dezember 2005)

Das liegt in deiner Entscheidung.

zb für Behördliche Seiten haben sogar Auflagen dass sie Barrierefrei sein müssen.

Sicher ist das Szenario dass ein Blinder auf deiner Seite vorbeischaut ziemlich unwarscheinlich aber auch normale Benutzer die ihre Seite mit größerer Schriftart betrachten wollen beißen sich an deinem Button die Zähne aus


----------

